# Dead Alive?



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I have yet to find any posts about this, so if I'm wrong?... my mistake...but...
GOOD LORD! Hasn't anyone seen the greatest Horror/Gore movie of all time, directed by Peter Jackson (Lord of the Rings guy), "Dead Alive"?

I've never felt so much urge to vomit and laugh at the same time in my life, and this comes from a girl who is no stranger to weekends of heavy drinking. I had not even seen it until this past year, and I was fairly certain I'd seen everything the genre has to offer. How I missed this little gem is a mystery.

If any of you guys has seen the flick, please give a shout out... thanks!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Dead Alive is one of the greatest splatstick gore horror comedies ever made. It does my heart all warm and fuzzy to know that a director who's made the A-list got his start with incredibly gross, disgustingly bloody gutbucket movies with a wicked sense of humor. I think Dead Alive was only his 3rd movie, but he did so well with Bad Taste that the Kiwis practically threw money at him to do Brain Dead (that's what the movie was actually called... it's called Dead Alive here because there was already a movie called Brain Dead out when his flick made it over here). Not for the faint of heart or the weak of stomach. What else can you say about a movie that has a zombie toddler that was the result of a nearly-decapitated nurse with a hanging head getting porked on top of the dinner table by an undead vicar.

And that lawnmower sequence at the end has got to be one of the greatest moments in splatter history. Like the energizer bunny, it just keeps going, and going, and going...

Peeps, NightOwl's right. If you haven't seen this yet, something is terribly wrong. Ya just gotta.

(BTW if you never saw Jackson's first film, Bad Taste, you really must.)


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

You Rock, Revenant...

Summed it up way better than I could've!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I've never heard of this film, then again i had no clue who peter jackson was before he did lord of the rings. lol. i don't keep up with hollywood much.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

YES! Dead Alive is the best. I just had my band mates over to watch. They couldn’t believe that they had never heard of it. Singuya! You’ve got the bite! I love the dinner with pudding scene. And sweet Pakita, don’t get me started.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry. I didn't like this film at all.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

It's on par with "Meet the Feebles".
I think Peter Jackson had an unhappy childhood...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i gotta see this and Bad Taste


----------

